#ubuntu-co-meeting 2010-12-28
<caleri2000> hola a todos
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-01-02
<ledesma> hola
<ledesma> alguien del cual pueda alimentar mis conocimientos sobre ubuntu
<El_loko> hola
<El_loko> admi
<el_loko> hola
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-12-27
<edwin1892> Virtualbox quien sabe usarlo?
<carloshelp> hola
<carloshelp> hay alguien alli que me pueda ayudar con un problema en ubuntu 11.10?
<restreposcar> buenas noches
<restreposcar> tengo una duda
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-12-28
<linaporras> Hola kuadrosx
<mat__> alguien sabe donde puedo obtener servicio tecnico sobre ubuntu?
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-12-30
<JUANDAVID1> buenos dias
